# dudley of witney rv sales and repairs



## 99575 (Jun 7, 2006)

currently fulltiming in a coachmen catalina 99 v10. anyone used dudleys of witney for repairs? we have some electrical issues mabye a relay for fuel pump replacement reqd. based in maidenhead berks, any advice or info much appreciated


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

gem,

Should I need an RV dealer for sales or service, Dudley's is the one I'd use (I'm not too far away from you). You might try GoldRv of Alton, too.

Dave


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't know anything about RV's...But...

Ref Dudleys

Having been raised in Witney I can remember Dudleys from walking past them on my way to and from school (they were in West End then). 

Any company that has lasted that long must be doing something right.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I have know dudleys for over 15 years and dreamed but never bought.

However, I have noticed them servicing and shipping out lots of £90k + RV's in fact I popped in last Monday after noon spoke to a nice lady in sales who has been working in Dudleys for the last 5 Years and got the job because she had purchased a number of RV's in the previous Years.

She was very aware of the stock she was selling and seemed to talk honestly about Pro's and Con's.

By the way, one Interesting thing she mention about Insurance, she recommended try the "Farmers Union" for Insurance for RV's


Hugh


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

The National Farmers Union are an excellent Insurer. I have all my Business & personal Insurance with them. They may not be the cheapest but they never quibble when you need a payout like some. Once again you get what you pay for.


----------



## 99575 (Jun 7, 2006)

*thank you all*

what quick replies! We will ring up tomorrow and book our rv in. It is good to ask around and what a good site this is. I will let you know how we get on.


----------



## 99575 (Jun 7, 2006)

*dudley's do not service fords*

they say that they do not have the equipment to service them and they rarley get calls to do so. They told us they are just so reliable! What happened to ours!


----------

